

Show HN: Freader, an open source RSS Reader built with Node.js and Angular - geekuillaume
http://geekuillaume.github.io/Freader/

======
tharshan09
I like that it is built using angular so I can get some tips on how
authentication is done. However I think the UI needs work, for example
expanding a feed button is all the way to the other side, why not slide down
on click of title? I found some UI bugs for example, where the + and power
icon was underlapping under my feed. The power button also does nothing for
me. I also had issues with adding non rss feeds. Otherwise I like it. Nice
work.

~~~
geekuillaume
Yes, I aggre, it still need some work to be good, any help is welcome !

------
susi22
I wish it didn't have the MongoDB requirement. IMO something with a few
thousand messages can easily be done w/o a full blown database.

~~~
geekuillaume
MongoDB runs everywhere and in a very short time and there is a lot of service
providing free databases for it. For example, the demo App is using MogoLab
free offer and it's working just fine !

------
onestone
Looking at the source (userDB.js) it seems that passwords are stored as
plaintext. A major disappointment.

~~~
geekuillaume
Yep, I still need to hash it before saving it. I found some libs doing that
but I wanted to write an hashing function with salt without having to rely on
a lib. Need some work !

------
beauxespirits
Do I just submit a link like
[https://news.ycombinator.com/rss](https://news.ycombinator.com/rss)? When I
do that, it says "cannot connect to server." :(

------
skarmklart
Are you using NodeJs for the cron jobs too? (I am assuming you have cron jobs
running to fetch feeds periodically).

Edit: I looked and it seems you are fetching the feeds on-the-fly.

~~~
geekuillaume
Yes, it only get the feeds when a user need to, it's far more simple and
unactives feeds are not refreshed uselessly

~~~
eertami
The issue with this is that, say a feed contains 10 items, and that between
checking the feed more than 10 items are posted, you will miss items.

------
petrel
It is not working and says invalid feed even though the address is correct and
works with all other readers.

~~~
geekuillaume
Weird... What is the feed's URL ?

~~~
marijn
It crashes on any Atom feed. It seems the code in scrapper.js only handles
RSS, and even there makes some assumptions that might not hold for all feeds.

~~~
geekuillaume
You're right, I need to adapt it to handle any feed, stay tuned ;-)

Edit : I fix an error which crashed the application with a bad feed (without
all the fields required) but I still need to adapt it to ATOM feeds

------
kbar13
the green background is gonna get annoying, fast :(

~~~
geekuillaume
Yes, I think I will switch it to a simple white, I'm not a very good web
designer but I need to improve the global UI / UX

